# webcam



## sk8harddiefast (May 19, 2010)

HI.I have microsoft lifecam as webcam.how to make it work under freebsd8?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 19, 2010)

If you can figure out
the setup of 
/usr/ports/multimedia/webcamd,
(or) (some other /usr/ports/multimedia
equivalent) it might work.  I know
there are guides for other webcam setups
all over...  Have you searched the 
forum, using "webcam" ?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 20, 2010)

yeap.Speaks for linux-gspca-kmod on /usr/ports/multimedia but i take usb.h error and on google i read that maybe this is a bug.On webcamd i cannot find how to make camera work!
usbconfig give me this:

```
ugen2.2: <USB camera vendor 0x045e> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON
```
but

```
webcamd -d ugen2.2
```
i take this error

```
Attached ugen2.2[0] to cuse unit 0
Cannot find USB device
```


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (May 20, 2010)

See the other thread today about enough
usb drivers loaded ?
(ohci, uhci, ehci, ) etc? (I recall
6 maybe in all... or not.


----------



## hselasky@ (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi,

Webcamd has been updated to version 0.1.14.

http://www.freshports.org/multimedia/webcamd/

--HPS


----------

